# Now Tracy McGrady is 235 pounds!



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

T-Mac says his weight is 235 ibs and Shane Battier will be Rockets starting PF.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> T-Mac says his weight is 235 ibs and Shane Battier will be Rockets starting PF.


T-mac gained 25 lbs?? WTF?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's not good. He was just fine as a 3 lighter than that. I'd like to see a picture, and maybe an actual source (but I know better). Maybe if it's muscle, it's not bad for the 3, but chances are it's not, and he needs to hit the gym.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> T-Mac says his weight is 235 ibs and Shane Battier will be Rockets starting PF.



I'm sure that 235 pounds is mostly fat because at the beginning of the year, he was only 210 pounds. You don't put on 25 pounds of muscle in a few months. Remember, he was injured so he probably sat on his behind waiting for his back to heal. Pretty easy to gain weight when you got a bad back and do nothing but eat and rest.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

D.J. said:


> I'm sure that 235 pounds is mostly fat because at the beginning of the year, he was only 210 pounds. You don't put on 25 pounds of muscle in a few months. Remember, he was injured so he probably sat on his behind waiting for his back to heal. Pretty easy to gain weight when you got a bad back and do nothing but eat and rest.


That added fat is going to do _wonders _ for his back, too. Way to stay in shape, T-Mac.

Signed,
Baron Davis


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I remember seeing a picture of him at the end of last season, and he had gotten noticeably fatter.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

Hairy Midget said:


> I remember seeing a picture of him at the end of last season, and he had gotten noticeably fatter.



He needs to realize he isn't 20 anymore. 235 pounds at 6'8" isn't good if you play the 2. Guys like Cuttino Mobley, Ray Allen, Vince Carter, and Rip Hamilton will burn his ***.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

According to these, he was 223 last year, not 210

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3179

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/players/3179/

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3179

So it's actually a 12 pound weight gain, not a 25 pound weight gain.

Also I believe Slam Magazine featuring KG, Tim Duncan, and T-Mac stated that T-Mac is actually 6-10, but listed shorter because he was playing as a SG earlier in his career (much like Duncan and KG being listed at a PF height rather than 7 feet)

6-8 235 would be too much for him, but 6-10 235 doesn't seem that bad, especially being just 12 pounds more than he was before, not actually 25.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> Also I believe Slam Magazine featuring KG, Tim Duncan, and T-Mac stated that T-Mac is actually 6-10, but listed shorter because he was playing as a SG earlier in his career (much like Duncan and KG being listed at a PF height rather than 7 feet)



T-Mac is not even close to 4 inches taller than his cousin Vince.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Well Carter is listed barefoot, he's actually 6-7 in shoes, so it would be 3 inches.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> Well Carter is listed barefoot, he's actually 6-7 in shoes, so it would be 3 inches.


 No offense or anything, but does it matter how tall they are? They're both all-stars. Conversations like this is why size is so overrated.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

--------Shawn Kemp jokes will start below the dotted line. thank you.-------------


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

He looks about 220 lbs. He has a ripped upper body but kind of skinny legs.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

draft tyrus said:


> --------Shawn Kemp jokes will start below the dotted line. thank you.-------------



Shawn Kemp played like the Son of Sam, looking to kill people with his dunks. His "dawg", Gary Payton told him to do it. Next joke please.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

D.J. said:


> Shawn Kemp played like the Son of Sam, looking to kill people with his dunks. His "dawg", Gary Payton told him to do it. Next joke please.


Congradulations, you just killed it.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> No offense or anything, but does it matter how tall they are? They're both all-stars. Conversations like this is why size is so overrated.


No, it does not, look back I was answering another poster's quote of one of my posts.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> T-Mac says his weight is 235 ibs and Shane Battier will be Rockets starting PF.


]


ITS ABOUT TIME HE CAN FIT INTO THAT DAMN DRESS.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

draft tyrus said:


> Congradulations, you just killed it.



Someone had to. It's either this or debate about the brawl in Detroit in the Artest/Wells thread.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

draft tyrus said:


> Congradulations, you just killed it.


Congratulations, you don't know how to spell congratulations.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Ballscientist has no proof so therefore this thread is poop


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i saw a rockets video (check the rafer alston video in the rockets forum). towards the end, mcgrady is talking about the next year.. and he seems about 10-15 lbs heavier than i remember him.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I've always wondered how people can determine Player X has taken 10 or 15 lbs just by looking at them.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

sure just like everything lebron is most extreme of cases, and altho most ppl fault his lateral quickness to an extreme degree, he is 6'8 240lbs and played the 2 at times during 1st and 2nd seasons. IMO tmac has always been a thin 3. he might have been 210 straight out of highschool but his playing weight would have been slightly above 220. and he is probably 6'9 in shoes, if he were a power forward at 235 he would be classed as undersized. so i dont find it hard to believe or find anything wrong with him being 235


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

starvydas said:


> I've always wondered how people can determine Player X has taken 10 or 15 lbs just by looking at them.



What are you saying?? player x, who've gained 15 lbs won't be noticed by people whove watched him play for years now and watch him get tons of close-up interviews?


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

D.J. said:


> I'm sure that 235 pounds is mostly fat because at the beginning of the year, he was only 210 pounds. You don't put on 25 pounds of muscle in a few months. Remember, he was injured so he probably sat on his behind waiting for his back to heal. Pretty easy to gain weight when you got a bad back and do nothing but eat and rest.


i went to the gym and put on about 15pounds in 7 months, and i didnt particulary have a personal trainer or a personal chef to cook the exact meals i needed for my diet......so it can be done dude....dont forget the dude is like 6'9 so he wont be THAT massive....


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

draft tyrus said:


> Congradulations, you just killed it.


I invented "killed it", you better pay me money now


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Hmm, maybe McGrady meant SHANE BATTIER is 235 now, since that would make him playing at PF make sense.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Gripni said:


> Hmm, maybe McGrady meant SHANE BATTIER is 235 now, since that would make him playing at PF make sense.


No, T-Mac is 235. He said he was trying to reduce his weight.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Rule_By_His_Own_Hand said:


> According to these, he was 223 last year, not 210
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3179
> 
> ...



sure buddy...


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> sure buddy...



Seriously man. If T-Mac is 6'10", Vince is 6'8", KG is 7'1", Shaq is 7'3" and Yao is 7'8".


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> sure buddy...


More than likely he is closer to 6'10". Have you seen him stand next to a 6'8" person? T-Mac is huge.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

http://and1.blog.tv2.hu/adat_html/35/86/358639_Kobe Bryant and Tracy McGrady 2-9-2003 1772503.jpg

so the difference between kobe and t-mac is 4 inches?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

vince carter must be 6'11" then.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> No offense or anything, but does it matter how tall they are? They're both all-stars. Conversations like this is why size is so overrated.


How tall T Mac is has EVERYTHING to do with the subject. Because as he said, 6-8 235 is much different then 6-10 235


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> vince carter must be 6'11" then.


You're using that picture as evidence? Surely you're being facetious.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

no, i'm not trying to humor anybody, and by the way, i provided two pictures.

kobe bryant must be 6'8"-6'9".


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> no, i'm not trying to humor anybody, and by the way, i provided two pictures.


The first picture does not work, fortunatley. Your use of pictures to support your argument is flawed. Camera angles, posture, and many other variables contribute to the inaccuracy of this argument. Pre-draft camp measurements are a much more accurate tool, however, unfortunately, they are not readily available.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

those pictures are accurate enough for me. angles and all that might matter if they are really far apart, or if the camera is really close, but neither is the case. you go on and think whatever you want, as i will do the same.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

bootstrenf said:


> those pictures are accurate enough for me. angles and all that might matter if they are really far apart, or if the camera is really close, but neither is the case. you go on and think whatever you want, as i will do the same.


 Wow, tmac is clearly a few steps behind.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Tmac is as tall as most of the PFs in the league easily... I watched him closely for 4 years. My guess would be that he is right around 6'9".

Regardless, the 235 isn't that big of a deal. He hasn't been 210 for a LONG time. He's probably a little over his playing weight but he has been resting injuries and has 2 months to get into shape.

So what is the big deal?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

JNice said:


> Tmac is as tall as most of the PFs in the league easily... I watched him closely for 4 years. My guess would be that he is right around 6'9".
> 
> Regardless, the 235 isn't that big of a deal. He hasn't been 210 for a LONG time. He's probably a little over his playing weight but he has been resting injuries and has 2 months to get into shape.
> 
> So what is the big deal?


Yep. Everything said here is right on. That 210 lb figure was probably when he was back in Toronto. He was in the 220's when he was in Orlando. He then looked slightly bigger in Houston, so maybe high 220's. So 235 is probably slightly out of shape, but nothing crazy. The vast majority of athletes are slightly out of shape in the off-season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

bootstrenf said:


> no, i'm not trying to humor anybody, and by the way, i provided two pictures.
> 
> kobe bryant must be 6'8"-6'9".


 Again, displaying your brilliance. :laugh:


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

How tall is Stro?

I think Tracy is around 6'9 and has been playing at about 225lbs for the last 3/4 years.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> vince carter must be 6'11" then.


you my friend are a victim of illusions. TMac is clearly a few feet behind VC


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

tone wone said:


> How tall is Stro?
> 
> I think Tracy is around 6'9 and has been playing at about 225lbs for the last 3/4 years.



wow, yao is bigger than i thought. look at those ****ing cavs.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

beamer05 said:


> wow, yao is bigger than i thought. look at those ****ing cavs.


yao has always had huge legs. he had a smaller upper body when he came into the league though.


howard and stro are both around 6'9 and tmac has always been taller than our PFs.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> yao has always had huge legs. he had a smaller upper body when he came into the league though.
> 
> 
> howard and stro are both around 6'9 and tmac has always been taller than our PFs.



ok man, thanks? I just didn't really look at his legs before, that's all.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

I think TMac is 6'10, Ive heard several times awhile back that he is even before this thread.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

since the consensus now is that t-mac is 6-10, before we know it, we may all come to realize he:s really 7 feet tall.


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

tone wone said:


> How tall is Stro?
> 
> I think Tracy is around 6'9 and has been playing at about 225lbs for the last 3/4 years.


Stro is listed on NBA.com and espn as 6'9 and 230lbs, tmac is standing parallel to him, and looks even to be half an inch taller, so i rekon he is 6'9 and he did bulk up in Houston...


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

look at tmac's leg, skinny as hell!!


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Tmac did a weight training program last summer and gained more muscle. After the last injury he was told not to do any physical activity until this june.

Most players gain more weight years after being in the L because they gain more muscle.

Right now Tmac couldve gained a good 10lbs because he was inactive. Nothing to it though, as he can shed tha easily


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

ballistixxx said:


> look at tmac's leg, skinny as hell!!


ha, Vince's are too. Runs in the family.


----------



## Spoonbender (Aug 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> No offense or anything, but does it matter how tall they are? They're both all-stars. Conversations like this is why size is so overrated.


LOL Who is that wrestler in you sig Dre. I know his name but I just can't put my finger on it. Hilarious


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

D.J. said:


> Seriously man. If T-Mac is 6'10", Vince is 6'8", KG is 7'1", Shaq is 7'3" and Yao is 7'8".


Well, Vince is 6'7" in shoes, KG is 7'1", and Shaq I think is like 7'2" in shoes. Except for Yao, none of those are really far-fetched.

I think T-Mac is about 6'9", give or take half an inch.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

looking at that picture brings me more amazement when i remember that nasty cram Stromile had over Yao 2 years back.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

tmac is even more amazing with those handles for being that tall. it must take a toll on his back though because he has to bend a lot more.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

dwade3 said:


> Stro is listed on NBA.com and espn as 6'9 and 230lbs, tmac is standing parallel to him, and looks even to be half an inch taller, so i rekon he is 6'9 and he did bulk up in Houston...


Pre-draft camp measurement of 6'10.5" for Stromile.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hahaha damn, tmac keeps on growing.. so he's 6'11 now! by the time this thread is done, he'll be 8'0

the part where tmac being so tall could hurt his back because he's a ball handler... i dont think so. look at magic johnson. he was fine, and he handled the ball more than tmac.

what if tmac bulked up a little bit more, then he could be a nowitzki type power forward :banana:


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

afobisme said:


> hahaha damn, tmac keeps on growing.. so he's 6'11 now! by the time this thread is done, he'll be 8'0
> 
> the part where tmac being so tall could hurt his back because he's a ball handler... i dont think so. look at magic johnson. he was fine, and he handled the ball more than tmac.
> 
> what if tmac bulked up a little bit more, then he could be a nowitzki type power forward :banana:


that can actually play good d.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

He always seemed like a good defender in Orlando? Maybe its just a lack of effort?


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Nah..he had a lack of effort in Orlando. If he played good defense, they wouldn't have a had a record of 21-61.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

JonMatrix said:


> He always seemed like a good defender in Orlando? Maybe its just a lack of effort?


He was originally a defensive stopper for Toronto.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

Premier said:


> Pre-draft camp measurement of 6'10.5" for Stromile.


What about for T-mac?


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

draft tyrus said:


> What about for T-mac?


Well judging from that picture, Tmac looks about half an inch taller than stro, even with stro being slightly closer to the camera. So I'm guessing 6'11, if you see pics of him next to Yao, he's nearly up to his nose.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Its not TMACs fault he gained all the weight.. there was a thread in the rockets forum discussing how big he had gotten while sitting out.. as it turned out the reason for his massive weight gain is not because he doesnt take care of himself but because of the injections/medications he had been getting.. this happens to most people with back problems.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> Its not TMACs fault he gained all the weight.. there was a thread in the rockets forum discussing how big he had gotten while sitting out.. as it turned out the reason for his massive weight gain is not because he doesnt take care of himself but because of the injections/medications he had been getting.. this happens to most people with back problems.


it's hard to take care of yourself with back problems.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i like tmac and all, but why does he always look so sleepy :biggrin: 

kinda like steve urkel without glasses


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

alalalaallalalala


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

draft tyrus said:


> alalalaallalalala



he has to be related to stuart scott.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> Pre-draft camp measurement of 6'10.5" for Stromile.


 :curse: I now hate Carroll Dawson even more... but anyways.. 6'11" 235 lbs sounds skinny PF size.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

draft tyrus said:


> What about for T-mac?


No record of his pre-draft camp measurement. The later the draft, the easier it is to find it.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

who cares, LeBron is 240


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> who cares, LeBron is 240


That is true, but James is a different body type. James has always carried more weight, while McGrady's body may not be use to carrying so much weight, which could put stress on his joints and back causing injury. However, I expect McGrady to lose the weight excess weight before the season begins.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> who cares, LeBron is 240


LeBron was 240 back in high school. Now he's over 250 pounds.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't know exactly how tall T-Mac is or how much weight he put on etc... but if he gained 25 pounds then that is pretty bad, even with the back problems.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

Like I said, T-Mac is really more in the 6-10 range, as he has said himself, in fact KG and Duncan have both said how suprised people would be at how tall he really is.

I am glad that this thread showed what I said was true, after some people called me out initially.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Fray said:


> I don't know exactly how tall T-Mac is or how much weight he put on etc... but if he gained 25 pounds then that is pretty bad, even with the back problems.


He definitly didn't gain 25 pounds. He hasn't been 210 pounds for many, many years. Way back to his Toronto days.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

tone wone said:


> How tall is Stro?
> 
> I think Tracy is around 6'9 and has been playing at about 225lbs for the last 3/4 years.






Could Tmac's shoes be a factor. His shoes may give him an added few inches. I believe he is 6'8 pushing 6'9 with shoes on. He cant be 6'10.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Man, if you're standing next to Yao you're automatically going to stretch because this dude's towering over you. :uhoh: 

That's why he looks taller than Stro.


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

I need proof of this in an article or something to believe this.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Waukee said:


> I need proof of this in an article or something to believe this.


What you need is glasses. If you can't see that T-Mac and Stro are about the same size [6'10.5"], you are blind.


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> Could Tmac's shoes be a factor. His shoes may give him an added few inches. I believe he is 6'8 pushing 6'9 with shoes on. He cant be 6'10.


The thing is Swift chooses barefoot listing.

Just look at his pre-draft measurement, 6-10 1/2 with shoes on.


T-Mac is easily 6-10 actually.


----------



## draft tyrus (Jun 29, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> Could Tmac's shoes be a factor. His shoes may give him an added few inches. I believe he is 6'8 pushing 6'9 with shoes on. He cant be 6'10.


LOL Stro's shoes are bigger.


----------

